# Name the flower...



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The bees were working this today. Any guesses to the flower?


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like Rosemary. It was blooming most of the winter here.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not it...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The flowers look like they're from the Vacciniaceae (blueberry) family.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Is it...*

Heather?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it "YEW"?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

LusciousHoney said:


> Heather?


 Your correct. Its heather. I wasn't even sure when this stuff blooms, but the bees are working it.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! <doing a silly dance>


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Another Heather photo*

Please click on the photo for a full screen and notice the Bumble bees method of collecting.
http://askmerv.choice3realty.com/000336.html

Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In a dearth, honeybees will also do that on honeysuckle.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Some honey bees will do the same to alfalfa to avoid the "slap in the face" that tripping the flower gives them.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*bee balm*

this brings to mind another question (maybe i should have started a new thread? Not sure where it would go...). I have read varying reports of whether HONEY bees work bee balm (Monarda Didyma, Monarda fistulosa, etc). It made it sound like honey bees could not get to the nectar because the distance was too long and the individual flowers too tight to allow the bee to get close enough. 

What I am see here is that they might just bypass the "usual" way and go in through the side?


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not sure whether honey bees chew through the sides of the florets of bee balm to get at the nectar or not, but they certainly will and do work it. I've seen them numerous times working _Monarda_.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh Good! Sometimes the information you find on the web can be so misleading. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

BjornBee said:


> The bees were working this today. Any guesses to the flower?


Yeah, its sold in the home stores around here as Mediterranean Heather. Fortunately, my wife loves the stuff and has planted lots of it around the house. Its probably the earliest nectar source for my bees. Probably doesn't add significantly to the hives, but anything thing that the bees can work on a warm January day gets two thumbs up from me.


----------

